# 'Operation: Game Over' teens now targeting delivery drivers



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

'Operation: Game Over' teens now targeting food delivery drivers


Nearly a year after Central Ohio law enforcement agencies began following groups of teens suspected of snatching purses from women, police say the juveniles are now focusing on a new group of victims. Delivery drivers are now being warned to be on the lookout for suspicious activity while on the...




abc6onyourside.com


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh. Great.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Sweet. I love that game.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Is the new anchor rock nip piercings or they pleats?


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

They aren't too common in gig work, but there are big street tough people who don't even need the gun they legally carry. When these Twitch addicts come across one it'll be on front pages at least a week and the dare to be dumb burden population will go down a bit...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

If I get out of my car it is turned off, no exceptions.

Be prepared for anything. All the time, not just while making deliveries.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> If I get out of my car it is turned off, no exceptions.
> 
> Be prepared for anything. All the time, not just while making deliveries.


Question : Even when I leave my car running in someone's driveway, never at a restaurant, my keys, along with my fob are in my pocket.
So lets say someone gets in the car and starts driving away. If I hit the lock button, or the panic button, will it kill the car?
I really don't know. I've never tried it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Question : Even when I leave my car running in someone's driveway, never at a restaurant, my keys, along with my fob are in my pocket.
> So lets say someone gets in the car and starts driving away. If I hit the lock button, or the panic button, will it kill the car?
> I really don't know. I've never tried it.


With my car, one could drive away if the car is left running and the FOB is not in the car. Hitting the panic button does nothing when the car is running. If they turn the car off, they have a few seconds to restart it without the FOB otherwise it will not restart anymore.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

In my car (Civic) I use for delivery there is no key just the FOB. If I'm 2-3 feet away from the car and someone takes it out of park and into drive the car shuts off.

There are UP members on the forum who have had their car jacked doing delivery.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I think what happens in cars with the keyless start feature vary by make and year made. Best to test it out on your specific vehicle so you know. I tested many things on how the doors work and especially the back hatch. If the car was locked and I opened the back hatch did it automatically relock when I closed it. On my car it does, on my moms car it does not.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I think what happens in cars with the keyless start feature vary by make and year made. Best to test it out on your specific vehicle so you know. I tested many things on how the doors work and especially the back hatch. If the car was locked and I opened the back hatch did it automatically relock when I closed it. On my car it does, on my moms car it does not.


A lot of the keyless start cars have a menu where you can customize what you want the locks to do.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

My current car is a stick shift. Good luck to them.


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> My current car is a stick shift. Good luck to them.


Most people who can't drive manuals just "float" gears and daily drive one... These thieves will eventually do their homework


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Question : Even when I leave my car running in someone's driveway, never at a restaurant, my keys, along with my fob are in my pocket.
> So lets say someone gets in the car and starts driving away. If I hit the lock button, or the panic button, will it kill the car?
> I really don't know. I've never tried it.


The car will kill when they step on the brake to take it out of gear. Try it without the fob nearby.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I have a Honda CR-V and a Honda Accord. Both cars will continue to run until shut off if someone were to steal the car without the fob. It's a safety feature to prevent the car from stalling in a dangerous area such as a highway or middle of a busy road.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

My car is so crappy no one would want to steal it


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> My car is so crappy no one would want to steal it


Same here... My cars were always "clean" but were at or close to the typical 15 years minimum. I would rarely take out a new car when I was out and wanted to pass some time.

I've been in and out of Uber since 2011 when it launched and never seen anyone last in bad markets that used a leased or financed car.. Only close to tourist traps or metros


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

0x3imf3 said:


> Same here... My cars were always "clean" but were at or close to the typical 15 years minimum. I would rarely take out a new car when I was out and wanted to pass some time.
> 
> I've been in and out of Uber since 2011 when it launched and never seen anyone last in bad markets that used a leased or financed car.. Only close to tourist traps or metros


Yep! My car might not be very nice, but there’s no monthly payment.


----------

